# Maids - House keeper



## Chinawhite (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi - I shall be moving to Cyprus in December having currently been in Dubai for 5yrs where it is normal to have a full-time maid. Is it easy to find a maid/house keeper in Cyprus & what is the going rate for live in & live out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chinawhite said:


> Hi - I shall be moving to Cyprus in December having currently been in Dubai for 5yrs where it is normal to have a full-time maid. Is it easy to find a maid/house keeper in Cyprus & what is the going rate for live in & live out.
> 
> Thanks!


It is not normal to have a full time maid here although the more affluent Cypriots and expats do often have them. Also for the elderly who no longer can manage on their own the family often employ a full time carer for them rather than put them into a home. Most are Phillipinas who are brought here on visas obtained by their employers. They live in and are paid very low wages. 
I beleive that it is not easy for non Cypriots to obtain visas to bring in these maids.
There may be agencies who can arrange a maid for you though.

Edit. I have found this

Official Cyprus registered Employment Agency Licence No.24 specialising in placing, amongst other work areas, domestic staff from Asia such as housemaids, nurses & cleaners. Also offering immigration services for expats.
Contact Details:
· Visit the Mega Jobs website

Website: http://www.megajobscy.com

Tel: 77 777 796
International: +357 77 777 796
Fax: 26 819 792


----------



## Chinawhite (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Veronica


----------

